
Namecheap Stands Firm Against Efforts to Undermine Customer Privacy - doppp
https://www.namecheap.com/blog/namecheap-stands-firm-against-efforts-to-undermine-customer-privacy/
======
celticninja
there are 3 sides to every story.

